# Yeast and Pizza Dough (+ Poolish)



## pzg12 (Oct 18, 2013)

Hello! I am glad that I joined this forum as I find it to be a great help.  I want to know if I should add the yeast only to the poolish dough or can I add yeast to the pizza dough as well. (main dough) I will combine the poolish dough with the pizza dough. So, should I let the pizza dough rise as well? Also, I am unsure if I should the the poolish dough rest at room temperature or in the fridge.


----------



## jayfreeman (Oct 15, 2013)

Add yeast to both, with a poolish you are creating a small amount of dough that has been through the fermentation process for longer. You add this to normal dough to make it taste better. So yes, add yeast to both doughs.

Allow the main dough to rise as normal too.

Hope this helps

~ Jay


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

This must be a popular topic and common question -- second in two days.  

As Jay said, polish is for flavor more than anything else in a pizza dough.  Additional yeast needed in pizza dough (regular amount) to rise the pizza dough in a reasonable amount of time.  Poolish is OK to rise in the refrigerator for a day or two, then use in addition to your normal pizza dough recipe.


----------



## pzg12 (Oct 18, 2013)

Thank you both for answering my question! I will refrigerate the poolish dough.


----------



## pzg12 (Oct 18, 2013)

Well I did refrigerate the dough. Now I will make the pizza at around 19:00 today. I want to know if now I should remove it from the fridge or not. Or should I have simply let it rise first at room temperature last night, fridge it this morning until around 17 and then use it around 19? However now I did refrigerate it last night and want to know if I can take it out now and let it at room temperature until I use it? Or should I remake the batch? 
 

100 grams flour

100 ml water

dry yeast

(this is the poolish)


----------



## soesje (Dec 6, 2012)

when you place a poolish (or a sourdough or yeast dough) in fridge, the yeastcells in the doughs will go dormant.

so, what you want is lively yeastcells which is what makes the dough proof.

remove from fridge, few hours to come to room temp and you should see the poolish start moving again .

then make your final dough and proceed with recipe.

did you know you don't have to make poolish over and over again.

when you just feed equal weights to the leftover poolish and let that stand, it will turn into sourdough .....when you keep feeding, keeps indefinitely. but thats another topic. (sourdough lover....)


----------



## pzg12 (Oct 18, 2013)

Thank you, I will do just that. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif


----------

